

Software - How Software Companies Die - rams
http://www.apocalypse.org/pub/u/kjc/cool/Card.on.Software.html

======
tomek
I'm surprised Orson Scott Card wrote about that. I knew him only as a sci-fi
writter, not a programmer. Maybe it's just his insightful mind that can wrap
around many areas of life.

------
staunch
This is like a firsthand account of a company I know.

------
mojuba
So everybody knows this is true, yet doing software management with UML,
report generation and that kind of crap pays more and thus valued more than
engineering. When will laws of economy stop that?

------
juwo
rams, are you M Ramachandra?

~~~
rams
Nope.

